# small bilateral nodules, 22 female



## jayneelea (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I am 22 and have no family history of thyroid issues. I have no symptoms of thyroid issues, besides feeling like there is something stuck in my throat. I had an ultrasound done and they found one small bilateral nodule on each lobe of my gland. My neck gets really sensitive when i touch it sometimes i gag. I have no obvious lump on my neck. I'm a nursing student so I see the bad things that can happen, and I'm really scared that I have cancer! I keep worrying about it. The endocrinologist is supposed to get back to me for me to come in for more tests. Some days my glands under my neck get swollen, then go away. So that really made me nervous because reading up on all of these forums say that thats a sign. I had this same problem last year and my doc thought it was from acid reflux so I started taking prevacid and after three months of feeling like there was something stuck in my throat, it just went away so I didn't think anything of it. Until 9 months later when I got the same feeling again. I see that most nodules are not cancerous, but I'm still really nervous, and I have alot of stress going on with school and work, and I am also having jaw surgery to fix my underbite this december.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jayneelea said:


> Hi, I am 22 and have no family history of thyroid issues. I have no symptoms of thyroid issues, besides feeling like there is something stuck in my throat. I had an ultrasound done and they found one small bilateral nodule on each lobe of my gland. My neck gets really sensitive when i touch it sometimes i gag. I have no obvious lump on my neck. I'm a nursing student so I see the bad things that can happen, and I'm really scared that I have cancer! I keep worrying about it. The endocrinologist is supposed to get back to me for me to come in for more tests. Some days my glands under my neck get swollen, then go away. So that really made me nervous because reading up on all of these forums say that thats a sign. I had this same problem last year and my doc thought it was from acid reflux so I started taking prevacid and after three months of feeling like there was something stuck in my throat, it just went away so I didn't think anything of it. Until 9 months later when I got the same feeling again. I see that most nodules are not cancerous, but I'm still really nervous, and I have alot of stress going on with school and work, and I am also having jaw surgery to fix my underbite this december.


There are many causes of swollen lymph nodes and one of those causes can be associated w/thyroid cancer.

Are any of the nodules big enough for fine needle aspiration?

Have you had the thyroid panel of TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 run?

Have you had any of these antibodies and immunoglobulin tests run?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/










Welcome to the board!


----------

